# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Wars Map

## Fallini

Star Wars Galaxy Map v2.1
I made this galaxy map for a Star Wars RPG I was working on. I want to release it to the greater community of star wars resources. I encourage all forms of feedback and/or ideas for improvements. I also encourage anyone to take any parts/all of the map and make there own rendition or use it for there own need.

*Base Map (Best used for .PDF Users)**Notes*
This version of the map is designed for view in a PDF document. If you plan on displaying this map in PNG format please see CLEAN Map belowAll words on the .PDF map are SEARCHABLE. People on a windows computer press ctrl+f when in the document to search for a word, IE Coruscant.The .AI version of the map comes with toggable minor faction borders.Map made with Adobe Illustrator CC and then exported to other formats using the same program.
*Links* 
_(All Links lead to dropbox before download. .PDF and .PNG files are viewable in dropbox)_
Star Wars Galaxy Map - .AI, 23.40MB -* Recommended for Editing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .SVG, 28.44MB - *Alternative for Editing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .PDF, 1.75MB - *Recommended for Viewing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .PNG, 1.55MB - *Not Recommended (See "CLEAN Map" Below)*

*CLEAN Map (Best Used for .PNG Users)*
*Notes*
This version of the map was designed to be viewed in PNG format. If you plan on using in another format please see Base Map Above.Minor trade routes are still on the map however there names have been removed.Major Trade Route Names have been made biggerAll Anomlies Removed from the Map (They were simply too small to view on a PNG document)All Important Sectors and Minor Political Borders have been removedMap made with Adobe Illustrator CC and then exported to other formats using the same program.
*Links* 
_(All Links lead to dropbox before download. .PDF and .PNG files are viewable in dropbox)_
Star Wars Galaxy Map - .AI, 15.18MB - *Recommended for Editing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .SVG, 28.41MB - *Alternative for Editing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .PDF, 1.71MB - *Alternative for Editing*Star Wars Galaxy Map - .PNG, 0.98MB - *Designed for Editing and Viewing*

*Political Maps*
*Clone Wars - 22BBY*
*Requires Fixing*

*Useful Resources*
*Links*
Atlas Online Companion (.PDF)

*Changelog*
*v2.2*
Released Clone wars MapReleased Clean Version of Map
*v2.1*
Map Colours ChangedFixed extra text in .AI fileFixed non-canon items on map
*v2.0*
New revamped map

*Disclaimer*
_This map is about a fictional galaxy that is the setting of the Star Wars movies, books, comics and games. The map is a completely unofficial, fan-based document and is intended for the non-commercial use.
All material referred to here are the exclusive property of George Lucas, Lucasfilm Ltd., Wizards of the Coast Inc, De Agostini UK Ltd, West End Games, DK Publishing Inc, Ballantine/Del Rey Books, Bantam Books, Berkeley Books, Lucasarts Inc., Marvel Comics, Disney, Dark Horse Comics and/or any other copyright holders.


This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International License.

You are free to Share  copy and redistribute the material in any medium or format, Adapt  remix, transform, and build upon the material for any purpose, even commercially. The licensor cannot revoke these freedoms as long as you follow the license terms.

D. A. Skoda (2013)_

----------


## Fallini

Sorry to double post but I really would like some feedback on how I can improve this map or if I indeed should improve on this map in any way.

Please let me know, thanks.

----------


## Azélor

I know a little bit of the Universe and I think it's pretty good but you have some overlapping names that are hard to read in the PNG. 

I don't understand why some sectors are more important than others. Coruscant is an important system and the surrounding systems too.  

What is the name of the area past the Mid rim ? I do have the book but I can't find it. 

Does it represent a specific era of the Universe? If yes, it could be a good idea to add the date. 

And other than that, I wonder if you want to show something particular on the map. I get overwhelmed by the number of star systems. Some are more important than other (population, economy, story telling). Maybe you could try to make these important systems stand out. It could make navigation on the map easier to find informations.

----------


## Bogie

Perhaps it would help if you posted a picture of the map instead of just external links.

----------


## Fallini

@Bogie Thanks for the response and will do. I personally thought the picture was too big to put into a post hence why I posted the external links. I will update my first post accordingly.

Thanks again for the response.

@Azelor Thanks for your response, yep I completely forgot to put the "Outer Rim" thanks for pointing that out. The systems chosen are the same ones that appear on the map of the Atlas of the Galaxy and I have not taken any out or put any in based on significance. I recommend you view the .pdf version if you can as, although a longer load, you can zoom into any level and search for any text. The .png version is yet to be optimized for .png, many of the smaller places and areas will have to be removed from it as it is impossible to view such things.

This does not represent a particular era of the universe as the politcal borders have been taken out though it was closely aligned to 77ABY era hence why the major trade routes are there. I will clarify that in the image. The plan is in the future to have different kinds of maps based on this one such as economic, species and population versions of the map.

I will have to go through the systems and get rid of some of the more unimportant ones and put in more of the important ones.

Also some sectors are shown because there is a more detailed map available for those sectors through wookieepedia. Such as the Hapes cluster and Hutt Space, I plan on doing individual maps based on these sector maps. I should probably rename those blue areas from "sectors" to something else though to be a bit mroe clear about this.

Thanks for the feedback it is much appreciated.

----------


## Osprey1

@Fallini That is an excellent map, I feel that the Unknown Regions surround all of known space(making known space an island sort of), I don't feel it needs to be shown physically there, just a thought really. What are your thoughts on this idea?

----------


## Fallini

agreed, Though actually what you are describing sounds more like wild space which was on the very outskirts of the known galaxy so I will probably represent this in a way that has no actual border but is shown.

----------


## JAS

Where's Alderan, thought it was Deep Core?

Ponder on,


JAS

----------


## JAS

Howdy,

Another question, where's Hoth?


Ponder on,


JAS

----------


## Azélor

There are not on the map apparently.

----------


## Fallini

Alderaan is at M-10.... It is a Core planet not a deep core planet.

Hoth is in the Yarith-Anoat sector at K-18.... Blue sectors have more detailed maps available on wookieepdia, I plan on adding these detailed maps (such as the Hapes Cluster) later once I get the main map down packed.

----------


## Fallini

UPDATE! Old links updated to new ones, new Clone Wars political map release, and CLEAN map for PNG users released.

----------

